# Rebarrel or new rifle?



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Rem 700 in .223 with an awesome HS Precision stock which I like but currently the ammo availability is a problem. Cost vs. gain says just getting another rifle makes the most sense. But getting a new barrel and the action trued would make it way better than another factory rifle or I could leave it till the ammo scare passes. And if I go with the rebarreling option, who has done right by you all?


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you considered reloading?


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting components isn't much easier it seems and my house is tiny, 400+ sq ft w/ a basement I can't stand up straight in. I just don't have the room to do it safely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rebarrel it if you like the gun, if not buy a savage axis. The scarcity of ammo is pretty much across the board, very few calibers are on the shelves, and those that are available are the high dollar stuff. Maybe you know someone who reloads ?

LOL I was at cabelas, they had 2 lbs of AA powder and no primers and i got the last two boxes of nosler 6mm 55gr BT's.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I assume there is nothing wrong with the gun now....Keep it, get the new gun (in a different caliber), and then when it all subsides you'll have a sweet .223 in the safe. I see no sense what-so-ever to rebarrel a good gun, unless the barrel is shot out, and most times, it's not. For the cost, which will run about $300 for a re-barrel job (depending on the cost of the barrel), you could nearly buy a new rig.


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I will ride it out with the .223. I got enough ammo to make it through the summer. I'll be looking for a .243 soon though. The Savage 10/110 looks good. Savage model numbers confuse me though. They don't really make a "short" action, or do they?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A model 10 is the short action.....110 is long. Good looking rig, by the way. You won't be disappointed in the Sav, great shooting rifles.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Any excuse to purchase a new gun is a good reason. No point in only having 1 rifle. Always better to have a back up.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm with Jon! More guns. Ever hurts


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would keep the gun you have just the way it is an buy a new rifle . I was looking at buds gun shop last week and they had alot of savages in 243 in stock . I think i even saw a savage model 10 in 243 in stock.


----------

